# Gardening



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So this weekend I finally got my early plants planted and in the ground. But I was wondering, how many of you on here do a vegetable garden at home? And if so, are there any websites that you recommend that are particularly helpful here in Utah? I am always open to learning new stuff, and this forum has proved in the past to be a wealth of information. I found Larry Sager's website this weekend and found a list he put together with a time period of when to plant certain vegetables. Take a look here, you might find it as useful as I did, or then again, maybe you already knew that. http://larrysagers.com/wp-content/uploa ... s-2010.pdf
I look forward to seeing what the rest of you have to say.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You'll want to speak with The Naturalist, he grows some tasty food.

I grow a few 'mater plants and some chilis and they dont turn out as good as I'd like. I enjoy it though.

Good luck!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> So this weekend I finally got my early plants planted and in the ground. .


What did you plant? One thing I've learned over the years is not to rush planting things too early. Along the Wasatch Front we have a long frost free growing season that can handle most veggies, purdy near from the 1st of May to the end of Sept. But then I'm not one that has to be the first on the block to start showing off to my neighbors. The quality of my garden speaks for itself (thanks Sawsman for the kind words).

Anyways if you have any particular questions feel free to pm or discuss openly on the forum. There may be others that have similar questions. I don't have all the answers, but I'm more than happy to try and help.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Now you have me nervous that I planted too early. But I planted peas and carrots. I guess time will tell, and if it doesn't work out, I'm only out about $1.00 in seed, so I'm not that concerned about it. I just had a case of cabin fever and that seemed a good way to take care of things. From what I read, now is close to the time that you want to be planting those types of plants. What's your thoughts?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> *Now you have me nervous that I planted too early.* But I planted peas and carrots. I guess time will tell, and if it doesn't work out, I'm only out about $1.00 in seed, so I'm not that concerned about it. I just had a case of cabin fever and that seemed a good way to take care of things. From what I read, now is close to the time that you want to be planting those types of plants. What's your thoughts?


Sorry to make you nervous, you're doing good. Peas, Carrots, Brassicas (kale, cabbage, broccoli), and some lettuce can all be safely planted now. My experience is that even though they do tolerate the cold they really don't take off until the temps get into the 70's. I can plant the same types of veggies in mid April and they will catch up to those planted earlier. Not all, but most veggies set their fruits and flowers based on daylight hours. So even though some are planted in February, they will produce flowers/fruit about the same time as those planted in April.
Nothing at all wrong with getting in the garden to chase away cabin fever. I started pruning last Saturday, it will probably take me another 2-3 weeks to finish, then I'll start preparing my garden beds. By mid-April I'll be ready to plant lettuce, carrots, and onions.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In a couple of weeks- I'll start Lettuce, Spinach and some carrots in raised beds with PVC pipe bent over them covered with clear 7 mil plastic like a covered wagon- going to line the edges with bricks and have black painted 2 liter bottles of water in them. In Paradise I have my dog kennel close by to keep the penquins out until mid June.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a small garden and I just plant what I like namely tomatoes and squash. So I don't plant until at least the middle of may. As the naturalist pointed out planting early really doesn't put you farther ahead. Plants planted too early just sit there in the cold wet weather and get mildewed even if it doesn't freeze until it warms up. Plants planted later grow faster and seem to be healthier.


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi Utahgreenhead,
I have some space behind my house where I planted tomatoes, spinach, carrots and lettuce to get fresh vegetables.
What do you want to plant in your garden?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I tend to go with the standard stuff too. Carrots, beans, peas, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, peppers, potatoes, and if I feel lucky corn. Just the stuff I need to make salsa for the winter, and my other favorite vegetables that the kids will eat. How did yours turn out?


----------

